# Sr20det Good/bad



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

I wanted to know if anyone had heard of swapping a 2.4L altima engine w/ the sr20det. I know the 2.4L's in the 240sx can be swapped out, i have never seen this done to an altima, but i believe it would be quite a sleeper while keeping insurance and the cops off your back.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it can be done but for the money it will cost you, you can boost the ka24 and make just as much power. the stock ka24 can handle 8-10 lbs of boost. 8 pounds will net you about 215 horses to the wheels. there are several already done that i know about including the one in super street in this months issue.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't waste your money on putting in an SR20. The main reason being is I've been told that the SR20's block is not near as strong as the KA. So if you are going for forced air induction stick with the KA, and boost the shiot out of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

buy yourself a bluebird attessa its the only way  i had a 94 
now i just bought a 96 well they dont look the same but hey their
still the altima


----------

